# Orijen six fish???



## Cookie_chihuahua

My boy is having allergy to chicken so I need to change an new kibble for him that is without chicken and grain ingredients . I am thinking of Orijen six fish but does any of you guys have experience with it? The kibbles from Orijen are kind of big in size right?


----------



## pigeonsheep

i used to feed orijen regionals and my babies loved it. now they're on acana and still love it. acana is a little bit more cheaper but the kibbles are a bit harder and bigger. to me personally the regionals were easier to break in half


----------



## ChiChiLove

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> My boy is having allergy to chicken so I need to change an new kibble for him that is without chicken and grain ingredients . I am thinking of Orijen six fish but does any of you guys have experience with it? The kibbles from Orijen are kind of big in size right?



I feed several of my kids Orijen and I LOVE it! We haven't tried the Six Fish yet, but we will soon (as I love rotational diets!). The kibble isn't huge... Maybe a bit smaller than a dime. My younger 2.5 pounders and my 3 pounder all eat it with no issue. However, my older 2.5 pounders have issues with it, due to their lack of teeth (so they eat the puppy version).

As a side note, my kids are the SOFTEST and SLEEKEST I have ever seen them since starting on Orijen. I absolutely love it and want to start more of my pups on it soon.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

pigeonsheep said:


> i used to feed orijen regionals and my babies loved it. now they're on acana and still love it. acana is a little bit more cheaper but the kibbles are a bit harder and bigger. to me personally the regionals were easier to break in half


He is on acana small breed puppy the kibbles are very small but it have chicken in it. Which acana your babies having?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

ChiChiLove said:


> I feed several of my kids Orijen and I LOVE it! We haven't tried the Six Fish yet, but we will soon (as I love rotational diets!). The kibble isn't huge... Maybe a bit smaller than a dime. My younger 2.5 pounders and my 3 pounder all eat it with no issue. However, my older 2.5 pounders have issues with it, due to their lack of teeth (so they eat the puppy version).
> 
> As a side note, my kids are the SOFTEST and SLEEKEST I have ever seen them since starting on Orijen. I absolutely love it and want to start more of my pups on it soon.


He is 7 months old now and he got all the adult teeth. When he is around 5 months old we tried the blue bufflo small breed puppy but he had diarrhea and vomiting from it. We bought him to the vet and he told us the kibbles are too big so he didnt even chew on it so thats course the problem. After that we switched to acana small breed puppy. It is a great food but the problem is allergy to chicken. By the way did you soak the kibbles into water every time you feed your kids? I did that all the time as the vet told us to do it since my boy doesnt chew and eat too fast.


----------



## woodard2009

I feed the Orijen 6 fish. I feed raw S&C rabbit, Primal duck alternatively with a few squares of ZP and leave a little bit of the Orijen out for free feeding. I've been feeding this food for over 6 months. She seems to like it ok and haven't seen any problems with her eating it with all her allergies. I just got her a new 2nd bag.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

I just bought a bag of six fish today. It smell good and my boy love it so much even when I am just opening the bag lol but the kibbles are double triple the size of the acana small breed puppy. I am starting to mixing it with the old food without soak it with water so it hope to make him chew on it.


----------



## Moonfall

I feed acana pork and butternut squash to my dogs. My chi has a chicken allergy. The kibbles are rather large but he can chew them fine.

Orijen is a fabulous food also.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> He is on acana small breed puppy the kibbles are very small but it have chicken in it. Which acana your babies having?


Ranchlands | ACANA Pet Foods

if u look at the ingredients there's no chicken at all. we feed enough chicken so this is by far dexter's fav one.

"*Deboned beef*, *beef meal*, green peas, *deboned lamb*, *lamb meal*, *whiteﬁsh meal**, herring oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, *salmon meal*, *deboned bison*, *beef liver*,* lamb liver*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, yams, whole pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary."


----------



## ChiChiLove

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> He is 7 months old now and he got all the adult teeth. When he is around 5 months old we tried the blue bufflo small breed puppy but he had diarrhea and vomiting from it. We bought him to the vet and he told us the kibbles are too big so he didnt even chew on it so thats course the problem. After that we switched to acana small breed puppy. It is a great food but the problem is allergy to chicken. By the way did you soak the kibbles into water every time you feed your kids? I did that all the time as the vet told us to do it since my boy doesnt chew and eat too fast.



Yep, everybody gets their kibble soaked for ten to fifteen minutes for each meal. Plus they eat from slow feeder bowls! They definitely don't chew their kibble and I have never had a problem.

I don't think not chewing would cause diarrhea. It was likely the Blue Buffalo making your boy sick. That junk is notorious for causing tummy upset. I don't know how they still make any money!


----------



## Moonfall

The blue buffalo is nearly certain to have made him ill- my boy got crazy ill from it too.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

pigeonsheep said:


> Ranchlands | ACANA Pet Foods
> 
> if u look at the ingredients there's no chicken at all. we feed enough chicken so this is by far dexter's fav one.
> 
> "*Deboned beef*, *beef meal*, green peas, *deboned lamb*, *lamb meal*, *whiteﬁsh meal**, herring oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, *salmon meal*, *deboned bison*, *beef liver*,* lamb liver*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, yams, whole pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary."


Is this new? I never seen this one at my local pet store before. The ingretients seem great.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

Ya I think blue bufflo is not so good but A lot of people sayin that that is a great food. The kibbles from the orijen six fish is the same size of blue bufflo but my boy doesnt have any problem with it even I didnt soak water with it. He is starting to chewing on the kibbles now.


----------



## ChiChiLove

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Ya I think blue bufflo is not so good but A lot of people sayin that that is a great food. The kibbles from the orijen six fish is the same size of blue bufflo but my boy doesnt have any problem with it even I didnt soak water with it. He is starting to chewing on the kibbles now.



Yay for chewing! That's great news! I hope staying on Orijen will work well for him. 😊


----------



## pigeonsheep

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Is this new? I never seen this one at my local pet store before. The ingretients seem great.


yea the ingredients are close to orijens regionals as well  that's why my boy loves it lol. not sure how long this has been out but i buy it online sometimes when i dont have time to go to my local pet store


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

ChiChiLove said:


> Yay for chewing! That's great news! I hope staying on Orijen will work well for him. 😊


I hope so too. I have a little concern about high protein food. Is it gonna make a dog to be over high energy and turn into aggressive?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

pigeonsheep said:


> yea the ingredients are close to orijens regionals as well  that's why my boy loves it lol. not sure how long this has been out but i buy it online sometimes when i dont have time to go to my local pet store


I thibk if the orijen doesnt work wuth my boy then i will just try on this one.


----------



## ChiChiLove

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> I hope so too. I have a little concern about high protein food. Is it gonna make a dog to be over high energy and turn into aggressive?



Nope, not at all. It will provide stable energy throughout the day. However, he might become more of a food hound if he likes it a lot! My little ones inhale their Orijen! Lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> I thibk if the orijen doesnt work wuth my boy then i will just try on this one.


awesome! the protein count is higher on orijen versus acana. so the more active ur baby is he more protein it needs to burn off ^^


----------



## MMS

Orijen and Acana are made by the same company (Champion). Orijen is their "working dog" line, with higher protein to meet the needs of highly active dogs. Unless you are really working your dog ( sports, hiking, hunting, farm work, etc) he isn't going to need the higher protein, and it could be stored in his pancreas, where it can cause damage over time. Unless your dog is highly active, I would suggest going with the Acana line. 

I hike with my dogs regularly, and the Acana line provides plenty of energy for them to out hike me, and build a nice muscle base! If we are going to be more active for a few days or more I will supplement or buy a small bag of Orijen to cover that time.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

Ya he is more active now since he reached 7 momths old last month but the thing is that I only walk him 30 mins once a day. I am trying to bring him to the dog park to let him running around and we spend about one and a half hour there once a week.


----------



## MMS

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Ya he is more active now since he reached 7 momths old last month but the thing is that I only walk him 30 mins once a day. I am trying to bring him to the dog park to let him running around and we spend about one and a half hour there once a week.


Acana is definitely the way to go here then. No need for a high protein diet. 

Acana has more flavors to choose from anyway :coolwink:


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua

Should I switch it back to acana right after this orijen six fish or stick with it for one more bag?


----------

